# mimicking a composer



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

The rules are simple. Act like a composer, any one of them. Have a simple conversation with every who partakes. Others will try to guess who you are, by how you reply and such. if they guess correctly, then select another. There can be more than one of each composer. :3 so this would make it more enjoyable.  

the end game would be basically once everyone stops typing... thusly, i have won this game if no repliers happen. 

hmmmm... the topic of the conversation can be anything... but here is the catch, you must also relate it to the time line of the composer you are mimicking. *nods, 
for an example, how would beethoven react if Alma Deutcher was to talk about a computer... 

things like that.  

Starting... 
wait 4 minutes and 33 seconds... 

now.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm writing an Opera and imitate the style of Weber 

wait another 4'33"


----------

